# Orlando Magic @ Portland Trailblazers Game Thread



## hobojoe

Well, 4th game on the road in 5 days for the Magic. They've actually played relatively hard and well the past few games, so you assume they're going to tired tonight. Nonetheless, they're on the brink of completely falling apart and getting to the point where they're not even in striking distance of the playoffs. A win tonight is imperative, as are the next two against Charlotte. These are 3 games the Magic really have to win in my opinion, no more blowing games against teams they should beat. We have ground to make up now, we can't afford losses to teams like Portland, Atlanta, Charlotte, or Toronto (in Orlando). The Blazers are 1-9 in their last 10, which should tell you how poorly they're playing right now. Heck, even the Magic are 3-7 in their last 10. 
_____________________________________________________________


Yahoo's Preview of Tonight's Game 

Chris Jent will try again for his first win as Orlando's coach when the struggling Magic visit the Portland Trail Blazers. 
Jent was named interim coach Thursday after the team fired Johnny Davis with 18 games left in the season. Jent, who was Davis' assistant, now officially has one game of head coaching experience at the pro level. 

``I was very surprised, but also very pleased,'' Jent said after Thursday's practice. ``To coach at the highest level is phenomenal.'' 

However, the Magic lost their seventh straight in Jent's debut Friday, falling 98-90 to Seattle. Steve Francis had 19 points for the Magic, who fell one game behind Philadelphia for the eighth and final playoff spot in the Eastern Conference. 

Magic ownership is hoping the coaching change will energize the team. 

``Certainly it's not the way we would like things to play out,'' general manager John Weisbrod said. ``I still feel like we have our fate in our own hands, but I don't know how much longer we would have had that if we didn't get some kind of a jolt.'' 

Jent may not have much success against Portland, which has won 11 straight against Orlando. 

The Blazers are coming off their ninth loss in 10 games, a 98-94 defeat to Dallas on Thursday. Shareef Abdur-Rahim and Damon Stoudamire each had 20 points, and Joel Przybilla and Sebastian Telfair added 16 apiece for Portland. 

``We're getting better,'' Abdur-Rahim said. ``If anything, we can feel good about that, but we still lost.'' 

The Blazers were coming off Wednesday's 108-77 loss at Houston. 

``Our team was absolute heart and soul tonight,'' said interim coach Kevin Pritchard, who is 1-7 since taking over for Maurice Cheeks. ``We're getting some guys in there, playing the right way.'' 

Portland played without injured Zach Randolph, Nick Van Exel and Ruben Patterson, as well as Darius Miles, who was with his ailing mother.


----------



## Babir

I agree, next 3 games are very important for the Magic...


----------



## hobojoe

Some interesting stats on Jameer Nelson:
-Has scored in double figures 13 consecutive games. 
-Has scored in double figures in 20 consecutive games in which he's played 20 or more minutes (longest active streak of any rookie, 2nd longest the entire season behind Okafor's streak of 23 in a row.)

He'll be facing a point guard who was taken before him in this year's draft, Sebastian Telfair. Like Nelson, Telfair has recently been getting a lot more playing time and has been playing pretty well with the opporunity. Should be a good one tonight watching these two young point guards go at it.


----------



## white360

It's going to be a close game.


----------



## Captain Obvious

We really should win this game. It's the law of averages, plus the Blazers simply aren't a good team at all.


----------



## JNice

<marquee behavior="slide">*GO MAGIC!!* :bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana:</marquee>


----------



## X-Factor

We need this win desperatley. We can't let this skid go on any longer.
Come on Magic!!! :bbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## hobojoe

No Francis tonight, he'll start serving his suspension with this one. That means Nelson's back in the starting lineup, and it also means that Howard is now the only Magic player to start every game this season.


----------



## hobojoe

Captain Obvious said:


> We really should win this game. It's the law of averages, plus the Blazers simply aren't a good team at all.


 The Law of averages also says a team with Tracy McGrady can't possibly lose 19 games in a row...but they did. Not to be pessimistic about the game tonight.


----------



## hobojoe

Damned Arena Football better hurry up and end so we don't miss any of the Magic game. As it is we won't see any pregame. :upset:


----------



## hobojoe

Sixers lost at home to the Bulls tonight so the Magic can pull back into a tie with them for the 8th seed with a win.


----------



## JNice

hobojoe said:


> Sixers lost at home to the Bulls tonight so the Magic can pull back into a tie with them for the 8th seed with a win.


Hopefully we can do that, but i'm not too optimistic right now about us being able to beat anybody on the road.


----------



## JNice

Nice dunk by Grant... lefthand over Pryzbilla.


----------



## JNice

..

Kind of weird seeing two lame duck coaches out there coaching. They are basically both auditioning for other jobs.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Why the hell has Stevenson chucked up 4 shots already? He's taking the role of replacing Francis literally.


----------



## JNice

Captain Obvious said:


> Why the hell has Stevenson chucked up 4 shots already? He's taking the role of replacing Francis literally.


Nice dunk though ..


----------



## Captain Obvious

The Blazers are even worse than us, I can't believe it!


----------



## JNice

Captain Obvious said:


> The Blazers are even worse than us, I can't believe it!



I know ...  ... if we don't win this one, we should just end the season now.

Maybe Jent will get fired after the game ...


----------



## hobojoe

Captain Obvious said:


> Why the hell has Stevenson chucked up 4 shots already? He's taking the role of replacing Francis literally.


 Are you watching the game? I think Stevenson's played very well so far, he should have at 4 free throw attempts by now. He's been aggressive offensively but hasn't really been forcing it. A little overreacting after that dunk, but it was pretty nice.


----------



## hobojoe

Telfair's on fire and the officiating has been horribly in favor of the Blazers so far. That's the only reason the Magic aren't up 6 or 8 points after one, instead it's a tied game. Nelson should've been on the line after that layup he made, Kasun was hacked down low once when they didn't call it, Stevenson was fouled when they didn't call it at least twice and they called a ticky tack foul on the other end on the Pryzbilla 3-point play. Way too much going against the Magic in one quarter.


----------



## Captain Obvious

hobojoe said:


> Are you watching the game? I think Stevenson's played very well so far, he should have at 4 free throw attempts by now. He's been aggressive offensively but hasn't really been forcing it. A little overreacting after that dunk, but it was pretty nice.


I posted that before the dunk. He's playing alright now but he wasn't at the beginning.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Kasun is really a fantastic rebounder for a young guy.


----------



## JNice

I want to see some Ha. Maybe we can blow this one out so Ha can get some garbage minutes, if he is even in uniform.

Travis Outlaw is an impressive looking physical specimen. Tall, very long, and not nearly as skinny as I thought he would be. And he has made a couple of nice plays out there.


----------



## JNice

No wonder Hill's FG% is so good ... he gets himself more wide open layups on the break than anyone I have ever seen.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Telfair's a good talent but he shouldn't be in the NBA right now, and he certainly shouldn't be starting. He can't shoot (although the jumper's okay tonight), and he turns it over too much.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Evidently dunking is illegal in the NBA now.


----------



## hobojoe

A ridiculous technical on Khryapa followed by an even more ridiculous make-up call giving a tech to Cato. Two awful calls, no way either of them were hanging on the rim for too long.


----------



## hobojoe

Khryapa's been the most impressive of any of the Blazers' young guys so far tonight, but all have shown some potential.


----------



## hobojoe

How the hell can the Magic possibly be losing this game at the half? The Blazers don't even look like a team that should be in the NBA right now. Oh well, I can guarantee you Khryapa won't shoot 7-7 from the floor in the second half.


----------



## hobojoe

Stevenson once again played great defense in the first half, shutting down Damon Stoudamire. Damon made two shots, and his 3-pointer was a fallaway with a hand in his face with the shotclock running down. I was very pleased with DeShawn's performence in the first half, he held down the point guard spot nicely when Nelson was out as well.


----------



## Babir

What these Russian guys want from us??? Yesterday Potapenko, tonight Hryapa :curse: 

We have to pull out this one...


----------



## hobojoe

DeShawn is stroking it with such confidence. It's really good to see.


----------



## Scinos

What's up with rookies lighting up the Magic recently ? Collison had 11 pts, 10 rebs last night. Khryapa with 16 pts on 8/8 shooting tonight. That would drive me nuts as a fan.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Magic making a run despite the remarkable ineptitude of the refs. 67-60 Magic.


----------



## hobojoe

9-0 run capped off by a Turkoglu 3-pointer, just like that the Magic go up 7! Hedo finally hit a shot, he was 1-7 from the floor before that and that was the first 3-pointer by the Magic tonight.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Also, it's nice to see that despite having a poor shooting night Nelson is making a positive impact on the floor with his passing and defense.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Dwight has struggled badly on offense tonight but at least he is hitting the boards.


----------



## Captain Obvious

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Dwight has struggled badly on offense tonight but at least he is hitting the boards.


He got like half his boards on one play :laugh:. He's not playing very well at all right now.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Mario Kasun sucks.


----------



## hobojoe

Careless play by the Magic, there goes the lead just like that. Easy come easy go. Kasun passes the ball to Darius Miles in stride for the dunk.


----------



## JNice

hobojoe said:


> Careless play by the Magic, there goes the lead just like that. Easy come easy go. Kasun passes the ball to Darius Miles in stride for the dunk.



At least it was a nice pass.


----------



## Captain Obvious

The amount of uncalled fouling inside has been ridiculous.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Howard is having a forgettable night offensively but has 12 boards.


----------



## hobojoe

A couple big shots by Turkoglu to end the quarter and give the Magic a 3 point lead going into the 4th.


----------



## Idunkonyou

73-70 with a quarter to go. Could the losing streak come to an end? Hopefully Howard, Nelson, Hill and Hedo get hot in the 4th.


----------



## hobojoe

Captain Obvious said:


> The amount of uncalled fouling inside has been ridiculous.


 I agree, that's for damn sure. It's going both ways, but it's more so against the Magic than the Blazers. Howard is being assaulted down there.


----------



## Idunkonyou

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Howard is having a forgettable night offensively but has 12 boards.


True. He is playing good D and rebounding well. Amazing how they are going to him more when he shoots horrible. Could this team get any more backwards?


----------



## Idunkonyou

GO HILL!!!!!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## hobojoe

Grant Hill! Great pass to Cato for two, steals the ball on the other end takes it all the way to the hole, sinks the layup and gets fouled! Lead up to 8, Hill on the line to make it 9.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Magic open up a 9 point lead. They're playing well.


----------



## hobojoe

He's getting it more because Francis isn't playing, not for any other reason. If he were playing well he'd be getting it even more.

Don't count Portland out of this one, Stoudamire scored 54 points in a game earlier this year, he can catch fire at any time.


----------



## Captain Obvious

If we win this game, I think we have a great chance to win 4 out of our next 5 and go back over .500.


----------



## JNice

DeShawn Stevenson building himself a new house this quarter.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Put them away already, sheez louise.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Portland's just about the only team I've seen this year that plays dumber and sloppier than we do.


----------



## hobojoe

Cato! How did that go in?


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Nelson taking over, Earl Boykins style.


----------



## Idunkonyou

Nelson hitting the clutch shots late.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Those last two shots are the types of difficult floaters/layups that are going to take Nelson's offensive game to the next level. I love how he's taking over the game right now, the future's bright!


----------



## Idunkonyou

Captain Obvious said:


> Those last two shots are the types of difficult floaters/layups that are going to take Nelson's offensive game to the next level. I love how he's taking over the game right now, the future's bright!


Now if we can only get a good SG to put beside him.


----------



## hobojoe

Lead's up to 11. Even though Jameer didn't have his best stuff tonight he's still putting together a very solid game. 15 points, 5 assists, 4 steals and 3 rebounds in the game on 6-13 shooting. Hill has 21-8-4 and 3 steals on 8-10 shooting.


----------



## JNice

Strangely I'm hoping Francis gets a nice, long suspension.


----------



## Captain Obvious

I swear, every time the Blazers take a shot around the basket it's a foul, every time we go in there's no whistle. Oh well, this one's in the bag.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

In case you didn't know it by now, Grant Hill is back.


----------



## Idunkonyou

JNice said:


> Strangely I'm hoping Francis gets a nice, long suspension.


No kidding. Battie has a chance to get his 10 points now which would give us 6 guys in double figures tonight. Hell if Howard wouldn't have had a bad game shooting, we probably would be winning this game by 20+ right now.


----------



## JNice

YoYoYoWasup said:


> In case you didn't know it by now, Grant Hill is back.



You mean with the foul, err, block on Pryzbilla? :laugh:


----------



## Idunkonyou

YoYoYoWasup said:


> In case you didn't know it by now, Grant Hill is back.


HILL WITH THE BLOCK!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## hobojoe

Steve who? We don't need that whiny, turnover prone, ball dominating, photographer kicking prima donna.


----------



## JNice

hobojoe said:


> Steve who? We don't need that whiny, turnover prone, ball dominating, photographer kicking prima donna.



:laugh:


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

If they blow this game :curse:


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Coul a foul, for the love of god.


----------



## JNice

Why in the world did Jent take Hill out with like 2 mins left?


----------



## hobojoe

JNice said:


> :laugh:


 Awww, Steve was that the game after Cuttino was traded? How ever did you manage to get up in the morning?


----------



## Captain Obvious

Why Was Grant Out Of The Game???


----------



## Idunkonyou

Boy the Magic did everything in their power to lose this game, but the Gods said no more. :curse:


----------



## JNice

Captain Obvious said:


> Why Was Grant Out Of The Game???


No clue.


----------



## hobojoe

OK, that free throw by Hedo _should_ do it for real this time. No way the Magic can possibly blow it, right? (I won't hold my breath).


----------



## JNice

hobojoe said:


> OK, that free throw by Hedo _should_ do it for real this time. No way the Magic can possibly blow it, right? (I won't hold my breath).


Should be ok as long as we don't find a way to foul them on a 4-pointer and they make the free throw.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Is that embarrassing streak against Portland finally over? 5 secs away!


----------



## hobojoe

<marquee behavior=scroll direction=left>*MAGIC WIN!!!!*


----------



## Idunkonyou

THE STREAK IS OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## JNice

Grant Hill grabbing the game ball for Chris Jent. This guy is so class.

I hope when Hill is done playing he remains with the team somehow. He'd probably make a great coach someday.


----------



## Idunkonyou

WOW!!!!!!!!!

With the win tonight and the 76ers losing, we are back in 8th. Now all we need is a winning streak.


----------



## Babir

Congratulations to everyone! I didn't have a chance to watch the game, was following this thread and livescore...What happened to Grant? I hope he is ok...


----------



## hobojoe

Boxscore

Hill: 23-8-4 on 9-14 FG
Stevenson: 16-4 on 8-19 FG
Cato: 12-8 on 6-11 FG
Nelson: 15-6-5-4 on 6-15 FG
Hedo: 15-3-3 on 5-16 FG
Howard: 4-12 on 2-11 FG


----------



## hobojoe

JNice said:


> Grant Hill grabbing the game ball for Chris Jent. This guy is so class.
> 
> I hope when Hill is done playing he remains with the team somehow. He'd probably make a great coach someday.


 Probably would. If nothing else he's be a great influence on the guys on and off the court.


----------



## JNice

Babir said:


> Congratulations to everyone! I didn't have a chance to watch the game, was following this thread and livescore...What happened to Grant? I hope he is ok...



No he is fine. Jent just took him out of the game for a minute for some strange reason.


----------



## JNice

DeShawn played pretty well. I just hope he doesn't expect to be taking 19 shots a night - the most on the team.


----------



## hobojoe

Idunkonyou said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!
> 
> With the win tonight and the 76ers losing, we are back in 8th. Now all we need is a winning streak.


 Well, we're tied with Philly for 8th but they hold the tiebreaker. Webber missed their game tonight with an injury and Jermaine O'Neal is out for the year for Indiana, both are pluses for the Magic's playoff chances. Another huge plus is our upcoming schedule. Five in a row at the TD Waterhouse Centre after Monday's game at Charlotte. Home games against the Bobcats, Suns, Hawks, Raptors and Wizards.


----------



## Babir

Back to back games against Bobcats are very important, we really need winning streak now to improve position in standings.
We had good rebounding night as I understood...19 offensive boards, not too many jumpers, good scoring from the paint...I think coaching was good...


----------



## adarsh1

a much needed win to stop the bleeding for you guys


----------



## X-Factor

adarsh1 said:


> a much needed win to stop the bleeding for you guys



Your right, we were waneing and waneing out of the play-off picture and this win helped us get focused.


----------

